
Show HN: Profiling Your AWS Lambda Functions - kolanos
https://read.iopipe.com/a-tale-of-two-fibonacci-lambda-functions-6d4504d0b0ae
======
bradknowles
So, what is it that iopipe really brings to the table here?

I’m not seeing anything about what iopipe is providing, just that it was
somehow magically used to discover the problem with a recursive function.

~~~
kolanos
Good question. I definitely should go into more detail as to what IOpipe is
doing under the hood. But to answer your question, IOpipe is an agent that
wraps your lambda handler and gathers metrics about it. In this article, I use
the ProfilerPlugin, which additionally wraps the function with Python's
cProfile profiler. The profile I download from the IOpipe dashboard comes
directly from cProfile. Will revise the article to go into more detail, thanks
for the feedback.

